# Dean breezer dropouts - any issues



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey Dean owners - anyone ever had any clearance troubles with stationary trainers and those 'breezer' style dropouts?


----------



## BeerBike (Mar 9, 2004)

*no problems*

I have never had any problem attaching ti the trainer...
The problem was riding in the trainer. But that is a sperate issue.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

Armchair Spaceman said:


> Hey Dean owners - anyone ever had any clearance troubles with stationary trainers and those 'breezer' style dropouts?


None whatsoever. Don't use a superskewer, though - just stick with any of the traditional offerings from Campy or Shimano.

But, I too would heartily recommend against riding on a trainer...if you absolutely have to, at least get some rollers!


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

I've only put the Dean on a trainer once (with cheap skewers) no issues what so ever.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*Kurt Kinetic Road MAchine*



Armchair Spaceman said:


> Hey Dean owners - anyone ever had any clearance troubles with stationary trainers and those 'breezer' style dropouts?


I asked because I have a KK Road machine - a great little unit but the QR bosses are HUGE and those breezer things stick out a bit.

I pulled the trigger on an El Diente anyway. Now to settle in for the long wait ;-)
Can always sell the trainer if it doesn't fit...


----------

